# Power steering



## Tht24vVR6 (Feb 25, 2013)

My power steering made a winding noise, then I lost what seems like all power steering. I checked the fluid it looks like a milky brown color? Anyone know what caused this? Or what is wrong? I think the power steering pump went out, but not sure.

I drive 2001 2.7t Quattro


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

You have a suction based air leak into the low pressure side. When it's cold outside the fluid is thicker and the air leak is allowing air into the PS system which leads to pump cavitation noises and visibly airated fluid in the reservoir. Fix it or the pump will become damaged from excessive cavitation.

If your fluid is brown then it is likely the original fluid. Replace the fluid with newer G4000 green color as it superceeded the original brown G2000. G4000 has better additives that improve the life of all PS fluid seals aka rack and pump.


----------



## Tht24vVR6 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds about right. That's exactly what I did and seems like that fixed the problem. Thank you for the reply. :tu:


----------



## fellons337 (Aug 18, 2003)

That's what happen to mine and then everything leaked out! My power steering rack went out. Not to cheap to fix. My moms went out in hers as well almost a week later. Make sure if you do have to order a new one that you verify it fits your specific car? I ordered one for my late 05 2.0 and was the wrong one. Having issues now trying to locate a rebuilt one as my car is torn apart. A new one from audi is well over 1k


----------

